
Brutal Rules of Email Management - prostoalex
https://www.nirandfar.com/email-management/
======
mindhash
The article is spot on abt anticipation of emails. With cell phones and easy
access to email the social expectation of replying sooner has gone up.
Marketing tactics dictate sending emails at the right time when you are
expecting.

Expectation of response on chat systems is minutes and a day or less for
emails.

Wish we had a way to fix this. Not talking about tools but in general
expectation around putting timeline around others attention.

~~~
jasonv
I have a personal email account for humans, and another email account strictly
for account logins.

One has notifications turned on, the other does not.

